
Show HN: DraftJS Plugins: Slack-Like Emojis, FB-Like Mentions and Stickers (Web) - nik-graf
https://github.com/draft-js-plugins/draft-js-plugins
======
vr3690
This is really cool. Would love to use it in a project

------
eniax
Good job Nik!

